# Folding adjustable height table



## Niki (30 Sep 2007)

Good day

I made this table for different purpose but, I will not tell you which one because you will laugh on me.....  

But, while working on it in the garage, I thought that I can use it also as an adjustable height table for the Drill press, table saw, router table and alike to support long boards so, I made a few modifications...

The base is two frames, M&T (made with the "rolling tenon jig" on the table saw), connected with bolts as an X...the top can be any plywood, melamine or whatever.

I did not have intention to post it but then I thought, maybe it will give somebody some ideas so, here it is.

Regards
niki


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/001.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/003.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/005.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/006.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/007.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/008.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/009.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/010.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/011.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/012.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/013.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/014.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/015.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/016.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Folding%20table/017.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## wizer (30 Sep 2007)

Wow niki I like this idea a lot. Being unimpressed with the Triton Multistand, I did wonder about an adjustable work table. If I ever get time, this is high on the list

Thanks!


----------



## Niki (30 Sep 2007)

Thank you WiZeR

If I would do it again, I would use a little bit more "massive" wood, say 2 x 4" and, a wider footprint so, I could use it also as a low assembly table.

niki


----------



## MooreToolsPlease (30 Sep 2007)

do you have any ideas for making the front and back legs adjustable independently?
Just so that it will stay straight with the meeting table, and not be high or low on the furthest end


----------



## Niki (1 Oct 2007)

Hi Matt

No, I did not think about that.

Both frames are at the same length, as you can see on the first picture so, the top will stay level at any opening height....it the floor is level...

Regards
niki


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Oct 2007)

That's excellent, Niki =D> I might pinch that idea  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Niki (1 Oct 2007)

Thank you Paul

For heavy duty usage like, assembly table, I would make it from more "massive" wood, say 2 x 4" and use the pipe clamp to adjust the height.

Regards
niki


----------



## Waka (1 Oct 2007)

Niki

I like that a lot, so functional. Where do you get all these brillient ideas from?


----------



## Philly (1 Oct 2007)

Nice one, Niki. I'll store that one away,
Philly


----------



## George_N (1 Oct 2007)

Ingenius, as usual Niki, are you a bridge player by any chance?

WiZeR, I have a couple of Triton Multistands and I find them very useful for all sorts of things, like supporting my 8' x 4' grid for cutting sheet material (the whole grid tilts to enable easy loading). What don't you like about them?


----------



## Woodmagnet (1 Oct 2007)

Another winner Niki, keep them coming.


----------



## Niki (1 Oct 2007)

Thank you so much, makes me feel good that you can use it.

Waka
You want to know where from I get the ideas...I'll tell you....I don't know
When I'm cleaning (yes, I do part of the cleaning  ) the bathroom, toilet cabinets tops and shelves, I have to remove all the "art collections" and put them on the floor or another furniture...

So instead of bending or moving around too much, I made myself this table but then, it came to me that I can use it also as an adjustable height table for the machines just by adding this bar with the dowels and the screw.

George
I did play Bridge some 35 years ago...and yes, I was bad...  

Regards
niki


----------



## Woodmagnet (1 Oct 2007)

Cleaning gets you plenty brownie points Niki, which means you have
an ace card to play when you need something else for the workshop. :lol:


----------

